
Kivo now has diffing for PowerPoints - pea
http://blog.kivo.com/kivo-adds-version-control-for-documents/
======
pea
Hey guys, happy to answer any questions here or on email (leo@kivo.com).
Enjoy!

~~~
louhike
I did not understand (non-native english speaker here) if it was a software,
or an tool online (requiring the documents to be uploaded on the cloud). Can
you provide some more information on this part?

~~~
pea
Hey! Thanks for reaching out. We are a tool online which requires your
documents to be in the cloud, but can slot into which cloud storage provider
you are using (i.e. Dropbox, Box) easily. Ping me at leo@kivo.com and I'd be
happy to walk you through it and get you guys set up.

~~~
FlyingLawnmower
Do you have Onedrive support?

~~~
pea
Hey, we can build Onedrive integration. If you ping me on leo@kivo.com I'd be
happy to discuss.

------
lay_man
Thanks for creating this. Some time in the future, we'll hopefully be all
editing slides in the cloud, but this is useful till then in the corporate
world. #DeathByPowerPoint

One question I have though, is where, in your blog, you said highlighting
changed portion is more complicated to users than rendering the two slides
side-by-side. I understand it is way more technically complex, but I hope
you're pursuing that. For text slides, that feature is a must-have.

------
laurenbee
This looks amazing and would be exactly what my organization needs for
collaboration in PowerPoint (which is a HUGE hassle that we deal with
regularly), if only we could store the tool on our own server to avoid
uploading to Kivo. Is something like that possible/in the works?

~~~
pea
Hey, thanks for reaching out. It's something we are working on. Send me an
email, I'd love to chat further: leo@kivo.com

~~~
laurenbee
Thanks for the reply! I'll try out the demo or freelancer version and email
you this weekend when I'm more familiar with how it works. :)

------
untilHellbanned
Looks interesting.

Are people still using Powerpoint savy enough to collaborate on their
documents in the first place?

Any hope of doing the same with Google Docs, Prezi or other more "modern"
presentation software?

~~~
laurenbee
I collaborate on PowerPoint presentations every time my organization has a
major presentation due (frequently). The Track Changes feature in Microsoft
Word is good enough for documents and all of my coworkers understand how it
works, but wrangling everyone's changes into PowerPoint and then letting them
know what changed is a nightmare.

When I edit a PowerPoint presentation, I usually add a comment to every slide
that has changed and describe all changes to the slide. Other people might put
a star on slides they updated, leave the original slide plus the new slide so
I know which slides have changed, or not mark their changes at all. Also, we
have to email the presentation back or forth or edit it from one shared folder
(in which case, multiple people can't work on the slides at the same time). It
is very inefficient.

~~~
alok-g
As I wrote in another comment here, TortoiseSVN and TortoiseGit support
diffing PowerPoints.

------
alok-g
TortoiseSVN and TortoiseGit already support diffing on PowerPoint, Excel and
Word. It works reasonably well.

------
seddona
looks great Leo!

~~~
pea
Cheers!

